# Accucraft 3-bay Hoppers



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my cases of hoppers yesterday so I figured you might like to see a few pics. I dragged one out of the box and plopped it on the mantel shelf with my RYM hopper for comparison.











I heard that the wheels weren't the correct 24", but they scale out at 24.5" so they are close. Ugly though - they need a coat of paint!













As you can see, they are spot on the same height. (RYM closest.) 













Working EBT-style cut levers are a nice touch. 












Very nicely detailed - and the hopper doors work, with neat prototypical latches. You can just see the oval cams in this pic:


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking hoppers. Later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a pic of the fancy latches yesterday. The rounded bit sits on top of the latch to keep it closed (L and R hoppers.) Knock it with a (scale) implement and the heavy coal will swing the door open and the coal will fall out. [Unless it is frozen solid.]


----------

